# ADF turning white???



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

So I've got one of these african dwarf frogs a few months ago with absolutely no issues. However, a few days ago I noticed there were some white smudges on him. At first I didn't think anything about it, but now that it's been a few days, I'm noticing it's still there. Any ideas what this might be?


----------

